# Think Its time to let Yukon go.



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yukon has sever arthritis. I put him on NSAiDs..they helped for a little while...a little....tried tramodol....helped a little... He has trouble getting up on his own...trouble going poop without falling on his butt. He has recurring anal gland infections..

It's just so hard. He declined so fast...Just over the last year or so. I have a feeling something else is majorly wrong. I have a gut feeling it's not just the arthritis...if it were...the tramodol should help more.

I've just got to come to grips with saying goodbye.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

It is never an easy decision but sometimes they will just let you know.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ah, Joan. I'm so sorry. I know exactly what you're going through. So hard to watch them suffer and so hard to make a decision for them. Sending your strength and peace in making this decision...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Joan, I'm sorry you're wrestling with this decision. It's a hard one but like Ruq said, sometimes they let you know.

My big beautiful boy Rex went from being a happy bouncy 9 year old to having a mess of autoimmune issues over the following year in addition to his arthritis. He would groan every time he got up. We lived on the second floor, he wouldn't go down the stairs unless I was right with him to steady him. After about a month of him giving me that look, I thought about all the poking and prodding I'd put him through that last year. Then one glorious sunday I took him for his last day out with me. Monday I had to let him go.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I have also been there. My heart is with you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Our dogs never seem to live long enough, "forever" wouldn't be long enough( My heart is with you and Yukon ..


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Be strong-my last rescue had similar problems and somehow through a kind of 'Magical thinking" I felt he would pass on his own when it was time.Somehow we have to be strong-Maybe I waited a little too long but I was the one who HAD to DO IT.Hope my tootall taught me a lesson that will help me be strong the next time.Be with him hold him and send him to a place where you think he would want to be to wait for you.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*HUGS* to you Joan. I know you'll make the best decision for Yukon.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Ruq said it best. They let you know.









The Dimock Pack sends their strength and love to you tonight.








May Yukon and his loved ones find peace, whatever the choice is.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Joan, I am so very sorry. We are all here for you. Yukon has the best-- your love. He and you will be forever bonded in spirit. Wishing you strength.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am so sorry. This is never an easy decision.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Joan, just checking in again-- wanting you to know that I am keeping you, your furfamily, and Yukon warmly held in my thoughts.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

It's such a heart and gut-wrenching decision. I wish you strength as you do what is best for Yukon.

Here is a link to "Brown Eyes of Wisdom" -something I found a few years ago - I just think it's so poignant - it was written by a columnist for the Boston Globe back in 2004:

http://www.karashome.com/stories/browneyes.html


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm going to bring Yukon for a little walk today. He cant go far, but he'll enjoy it none the less. Tomorrow may be the day. He's not even wanting to eat the tempting canned food I've gotten him. Raw food is too hard for him but for ground beef. I figure with the little time he's got left, I'll feed him whatever he'll eat. He's getting to be very thin.

I think he's got some sort of throat cancer. After he barks he gets has thick stringy drool hanging from his mouth. His bark has become hoarse too.

I know this week will be his last. Just not sure of the day. He hasn't given me "that look" yet, but I don't think its fair to wait for that.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: raysmomIt's such a heart and gut-wrenching decision. I wish you strength as you do what is best for Yukon.
> 
> Here is a link to "Brown Eyes of Wisdom" -something I found a few years ago - I just think it's so poignant - it was written by a columnist for the Boston Globe back in 2004:
> 
> http://www.karashome.com/stories/browneyes.html


That was beautiful, Raysmom.

I feel for both Yukon and Joan. 

If only we could all finished our lives by just falling asleep peacefully having done all we wanted to do and being ready to go. As dogs live each moment to the full, many dogs do get that wish .... with thanks to their guardians.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Just wanted to let you know we are all thinking of you, Joan and Yukon. I think we found out over the summer that he and Chimo are 2 days apart in age.


----------



## rockytopbob (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi. I recently went through this with my Roka. Be there suggesting a walk or a stick chase or someother loved activity when the vet gives the shot. Have you dog on a familiar blanket or pad, feeling as comfortable as can be. Roka just panted more softly and then none at all. No pain, nothing to indicate other than sleep. bob


----------



## Eva von Selah (May 7, 2010)

Yes, as others said you will know and they will show you. My last girl, Chelsea was following me while flyfishing one day in Oct. 07 and the next I was saying goodbye. Be thankful he is letting you know - it is a terribly difficult decision and I feel for you.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry, so many of us have faced the same decision. Yukon has trusted you with with his life and knows you will do what's best for him. He really needs you now


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am very sorry, I have been in your shoes too many times with my own and fosters.
For me it boils down to chosing which one is worse, letting them go or watching them suffer and struggle, knowing that it won't get better. For me, there was a point, where watching them try - hurt even more than letting go. Some of them were mentally still happy puppies, completely there, while their body was giving up. My BoBo was happy to see the vet, wagging his tail even though he could not get up. He was not in pain, just bleeding out slowly and his mind was just as happy and perky as ever. Wishing you the strength to be there for Yukon in whatever he needs.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Rocky, Eva, Stosh, & Rebel: This thread is kind of old. I'm not sure if you guys realize that the Yukon spoken about here went to doggie heaven on November 23rd of last year.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks, I just looked at the date of the last post.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

So sorry. Such a difficult time,I know.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm sure Yukon has made the trip home by now ... RIP Yukon !


----------

